# suspension issue



## thrdvalve (Apr 27, 2010)

my passat has squeaking in the front. i know the suspension is due to be changed, i have a coilover kit to go on it but what else should i do? someone was just telling me that the bushings go bad in the front of passats easily?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: suspension issue (thrdvalve)*

"Someone" is right. And, if one is squeaking, the others won't be far behind, so do yourself a favor and replace the whole shebang. Blauparts have a kit with all the control arms, bushings, ball joints, and tie-rod ends for $450-ish.


----------



## thrdvalve (Apr 27, 2010)

friggin sweet thank you


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (thrdvalve)*

If you're gonna lower the car...make sure you set up the control arms at the "rest ride height"...take measurements with stock suspension..ride ht is distance between hub center and peak of wheel arch...then subtract the "drop" you're gonna run...this is the dimension to have the suspension at when you tighten the control arm bushing bolts!...For the tops..you have to pull shock/spring out to get at the "top hat" mount...put new arms on loosely..install top hat bsack in car...hook up ball joints to steering knuckle..then jack up suspension (ez to do with no shock/spring in there) to the "new ride height" dimesion you calculated..tighten top control arm bushing bolts...very little room up there so just tightend 'em up so they don't shift..then pull top hats out and torque the bolts to spec...I also do bottom control arm bolts while I've got things set up at proper ride height..but you can do those with car weight on the suspension later if you have a lift...Getting bushings set at correct ride height is very important...to long life! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thrdvalve (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks for all of this. I really appreciate it. Had a few dubs but this is my first attempt at a passat.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_Getting bushings set at correct ride height is very important...to long life! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

^^ What he said.
You'll also want a few cans of your favorite penetrating solvent and a swear jar.


----------

